# Give Away of the Day Thread



## iMav (Oct 17, 2007)

*Giveaway of the Day - Extreme Thumbnail Generator*

*Active Giveaway time left:   13 hours 2 minutes

*Extreme Thumbnail Generator is a powerful, yet easy to use software for creating online photo albums. It will let you make beautiful picture gallery with just a few mouse clicks! Even if you know nothing about the HTML and image processing - the result will be outstanding!

 On the other hand, you have the full control over the look and feel of your pages - all gallery templates are plain HTML files, so you can easily customize them using the built-in template editor or your favorite HTML editor.


 When the gallery is ready you can immediately upload it to a website using the built-in FTP publisher module.

*Info Page*

*www.wikifortio.com/images/download_button.jpg


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 17, 2007)

^^Very nice dude I was thinking about it.
I can foresee sticky status to this thread.
Keep it updated guys.

@iMav: Dude provide link to the site in your post.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 17, 2007)

Great work iMav .. do you read minds? cause I was thking of starting this thread  , thought guys here will get bored by looking at multiple GOTD threads. 

Thanks


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 17, 2007)

Main bhi yehi soch raha tha.


----------



## casanova (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks iMav


----------



## iMav (Oct 18, 2007)

i tried this cd cataloger and its pretty nice ....


----------



## RCuber (Oct 18, 2007)

^^^ can it search the HDD and add to the database?


----------



## iMav (Oct 18, 2007)

no coz its a cd cataloger im putting all my discs 1 by 1 and making a db  though at the same time wondering theres actually no need coz i have a well documented MS Word list


----------



## RCuber (Oct 18, 2007)

^^^ My search for Movie Cataloguer goes on ...


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Oct 18, 2007)

Offtopic

Hey Charan try Movie Collector ....shareware [ he he ] its nice adds DVD movies & xvid & HD & Br movies too...u can customise it a lot.....

HiMav....today's free takeaway... iam not interested...but hoping tommorrow does


----------



## RCuber (Oct 18, 2007)

^^^ Thanks will try this


----------



## gowtham (Oct 18, 2007)

today's give away is 2nd Speech Center

2nd Speech Center is an award-winning text-to-speech player that lets you listen to documents, e-mails or web pages instead of reading on screen. In addition to text, 2nd Speech Center also allows you to convert text to MP3 or WAVE files for listening later with your portable MP3 player.

download - *www.giveawayoftheday.com/2nd-speech-center/


----------



## iMav (Oct 18, 2007)

*2nd Speech Center*

*Offer khattam ho gaya*

2nd Speech Center is an award-winning text-to-speech player that lets you listen to documents, e-mails or web pages instead of reading on screen. In addition to text, 2nd Speech Center also allows you to convert text to MP3 or WAVE files for listening later with your portable MP3 player.

2nd Speech Center can directly open Plain Text files (.txt), Microsoft Word files (.doc), PDF files (.pdf), EMail files (.eml), Rich Text files (.rtf), HTML files. 2nd Speech Center supports dozens of male, female and robotic voices for over 11 languages. 2nd Speech Center can monitor the Windows Clipboard and automatically process its contents. This feature makes it easy to read web pages, e-mail messages, documents and much more.

Additionally, 2nd Speech Center is integrated with many useful and timesaving features, such as talking alarm clock, talking reminder and powerful command lines for advanced users. And don’t worry, the intuitive VCR style user interface is very easy to use.

*Info Page*


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks iMav...was looking for some free text to speech softy.


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Oct 19, 2007)

neogopu said:
			
		

> Offtopic
> 
> Hey Charan try Movie Collector ....shareware [ he he ] its nice adds DVD movies & xvid & HD & Br movies too...u can customise it a lot.....
> 
> HiMav....today's free takeaway... iam not interested...but hoping tommorrow does



Gosh i said i was hoping tommorrow does & it did

got the takeaway of the day iMav....keep up the job.....Please do update on the first post .....followed by other Earlier swares offered.....this makes browsing easy


----------



## iMav (Oct 19, 2007)

*AptEdit 3.7.4*

*Offer Khattam ho gaya*

AptEdit is a 32-bit full-featured text / hexadecimal professional editor for Windows 2000/XP/2003/Vista. It offers many powerful features to view and edit any file (text or binary). And it is also an excellent source editor for Web page authors and programmers.

*Info Page*


----------



## k@®thick (Oct 19, 2007)

there should also be a thread for *game.giveawayoftheday.com/

Giveaway of the Day - Jets’n'Guns

*game.giveawayoftheday.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/jng_120x120.jpg

Jets’n'Guns is a heavy piece of ground shaking rock blasting action dressed in full metal jacket colored to kill in graphics that will blow you eyes out! Enjoy yourself in almost-insane-action of saving the universe from the deadly threat of twelve masters of destruction in the quest of 21 levels! Stand as one-against-many armed with fifty different pieces of classy armament fitted tightly to a swish body of only yours spaceship!

*www.wikifortio.com/images/download_button.jpg


----------



## iMav (Oct 21, 2007)

*Extreme Picture Finder

* *Offer Khattam ho gaya*

Among most popular files we all download from various web sites daily are wallpapers, digital imagery, photos, music and video clips. But how do we find multimedia content without spending too much time on browsing, searching and downloading? Use Extreme Picture Finder, the ultimate multimedia content searching, categorizing and multi-threaded downloading tool capable of automating the entire process and cutting media access times dramatically!

*Info Page*


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow Jets 'n' Guns for free? 

/me downloads.


----------



## fun2sh (Oct 21, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Wow Jets 'n' Guns for free?
> 
> /me downloads.


abe itna kya hai is game me. mera bhai bhi is ke piche pagal tha. i think u wud be knowin expertno.1............


			
				imav said:
			
		

> Active Giveaway time left: 23 hours 2 minutes


@imav   how did u used the timer there


----------



## iMav (Oct 21, 2007)

i just copied it from their site and pasted it here in red


----------



## fun2sh (Oct 21, 2007)

i thought its a timer


----------



## iMav (Oct 22, 2007)

*Plato DVD Ripper Pro Converter*

*Offer Khattam ho gaya*

It is time to backup your DVD disc Right Now! Plato DVD Ripper Pro Converter helps you easily convert DVD to iPod MP4, AVI, MPEG, VCD, SVCD, Apple iPhone, Apple TV, Sony PSP, PS3, Mobile 3GP, WMV, Microsoft Zune, YouTube FLV video files. It provides you with excellent image/sound quality and smaller file size just in a few clicks. Whether you are a veteran or a beginner, you will feel it was developed for you.

Supported output formats:

    * MPEG-4 AVI video;
    * MPEG1 (VCD-PAL, VCD-NTSC) , MPEG2 (SVCD-PAL, SVCD-NTSC) video;
    * MP4 video (for Apple iPod);
    * MP4 video (for Apple iPhone);
    * MP4 video (for Apple TV);
    * Sony PSP MPEG-4 or AVC video;
    * MPEG2, MP4 or FLV (for Sony PS3);
    * Youtube FLV;
    * WMV;
    * WMV or MP4 (for Microsoft Zune);
    * 3GP

*Info Page*


----------



## RCuber (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks iMav, BTW how do I activate it? got the serial number .. but there is no activation/registration window.


----------



## sakumar79 (Oct 22, 2007)

According to a post in their discussion thread,



> Click the help button first, and then on the bottom right corner you will see 2 icons, if you hover over them one says register and the other says order it now. Just press the register now button and use the reg info provided, it will show up in a window after the program is installed, if you can’t find it just minimize open windows and you should find it. Just trying to help people out is why I posted this.



Arun


----------



## RCuber (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Arun .. registered  , its located at the bottom right .. which is very unusual and hard to find for the first time .


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 22, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> expertno.1


The game's immensely fun, just try it! Tough like hell as well 

And cool, I didn't know he had a brother. He's busy these days I s'pose.


----------



## iMav (Oct 23, 2007)

*Clone Terminator 1.5*

*Offer Khattam ho gaya*

Clone Terminator is an easy-to-use program designed to clean your computer from duplicate files. With the help of Clone Terminator, you can easily scan your drives for identical files and delete those of them that you never use. It will increase space on your drives and improve total system performance. The application searches only for TRUE duplicate files comparing the file data itself.

*Info Page*


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 23, 2007)

_Thread Stuck/Stickied_

Hopefully someone will update the thread daily.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 24, 2007)

@iMav:I told you mate It will be a sticky thread.
Yaar update your first post daily instead of making a new post for the new give away and writing 'offer khatam ho gaya' on the previous one.


----------



## iMav (Oct 24, 2007)

ok il do that


----------



## iMav (Oct 27, 2007)

*BusinessCards MX*

Business card software BusinessCards MX program for quick and easy business cards design. This program will help to create and print a professional business card. The interface of the BusinessCards MX has been designed in such a way that even beginner won’t have any problems at all with using the program.


Features:

    * Operating jpg, bmp, wmf , png ,tiff and more graphic formats;
    * Dozen or so effects which can be used while working on all objects (text, image, backgrounds). For example: shadows, textures, sepia, gradients etc.;
    * Export to high resolution (300 DPI , 600 DPI) pdf, jpg, tiff, bmp graphic files;
    * Size of designed business cards: min - 70×40, max - 105×65;
    * Appearance of the interface can be changed;
    * Convert and export to CMYK (with ICC profiles);
    * Supports right to left languages (like arabic, hebrew);
    * Unicode support;
    * Print on both sides of the paper (duplex printing);
    * Multilanguage support (English, German, Portuguese, Spanish, Italian, French, Norwegian, Swedish, Polish, Czech, Turkish, Russian, Bulgarian, Farsi(Persian), Serbian, Chinese (simplified), Romanian).

*Info Page*


----------



## iMav (Oct 29, 2007)

*DoubleSafety 4.1*

*You have  23 hours 40 minutes to download and install it.*

DoubleSafety is a program for automatic data backup. With an effortless user interface, you can store backups on your hard drive or use a local area network, send them to an FTP server or write to a CD or a DVD. You can also automatically encrypt data using the 256-bit AES algorithm.

Benefits of using DoubleSafety:

    * Compressing data to the ZIP format;
    * Writing backups to a CD or DVD;
    * Uploading backups to an FTP server;
    * Encrypting according to the AES standard;
    * Incremental backup (only data modified since the last backup are backed up);
    * A powerful and flexibly customizable scheduler.

*Info Page*

*Download*


----------



## Ponmayilal (Oct 29, 2007)

I checked up Doublesafety on www.download.com.
 Though it was added there in Dec 2006, till date there has been only 820 downloads and not a single user had bothered to give a review.I very much doubt the Give away a day gives really worthy programs that have a standing.There are many freeware backup programs that are really popular and worthy to add to your kitty.This is my personal opinion.I have tried it and have decided to delete it. I am happy with Syncback and Microsoft's Synctoy.


----------



## iMav (Oct 29, 2007)

yes i agree give away of the day sometimes gives softys that have better alternative


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 23, 2007)

iMav this sticky thread is dying!!

today's giveawayoftheday:

Giveaway of the Day - Uconomix Encryption Engine 1.0

Uconomix Encryption Engine allows you to protect the privacy of your sensitive files and folders by encrypting them with strong encryption algorithm and a password. Once encrypted the files or folders can not be viewed without the original password with which they were encrypted.

Uconomix Encryption Engine can password protect multiple files and entire folders with just a few clicks. The encrypted files can be stored on any unsecured devices or can be sent through email without worrying about the security of the data.
DOWNLOAD

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Giveaway of the Day - Klix 2

There is a never ending stream of blocks coming on your way! Do you manage do catch and place them all in an appropriate position? If you are too slow, the stone is lost. If that happens too often you might lose a whole column.

Of course it is possible to quickly grab a block to place it anywhere. But if you do not plan ahead, the rows become too high which means game-over again! To be able to successfully break down, you need to stack the blocks cleverly. There are lots of ways to get into the high score, but only those of you who remain calm may make it into the top.
Features:

    * Klix is among the most famous block games;
    * Arcade Classix in new 3d design;
    * More than 300 levels;
    * Most addicting principle of game;
    * Lots of different backgrounds available;
    * Zero violence.
.


DOWNLOAD


----------



## utsav (Nov 23, 2007)

^^downloaded it but how can i backup the activation key from the registry


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 23, 2007)

hey i also want the same thing....
is it possible..


----------



## utsav (Nov 23, 2007)

its required very much


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 24, 2007)

Todays Giveaway :-

*www.giveawayoftheday.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/small_calend-120.jpg

*LeaderTask* is a business organizer for a modern person. LeaderTask has a smart system for managing projects, tasks, contacts, events. 
Want to complete more? Get tired less? Earn more? And permanently improve the quality of life, work hard less and contemplate peacefully more? LeaderTask will help you with that! LeaderTask = Scheduler + Personal Information Manager + Calendar + Address Book + Organizer!

*www.giveawayoftheday.com/img/button_proceed.gif

Download as soon as possible.
Time is running. 



			
				utsav said:
			
		

> its required very much


 
Pls explain how...


----------



## iMav (Nov 24, 2007)

i havnt tried it but most of the times the software generates a serial key save it in a text file along with the generated user name and use it to re-register (i havnt tried it)


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 24, 2007)

yes correct.
but whenever some most useful software comes it doesnot give serial but opens software within time.

hope u understand what I mean.
I am asking for fix of such issue..

pls reply.


----------



## adi007 (Nov 26, 2007)

Smart buster


> Smart Buster is a small and powerfull , user friendly application
> that combines many functions:
> 
> Uninstaller
> ...


link:
*www.rovatronic.tk/

PC CHAT


> What is PCchat?
> 
> PCchat is a chat like windows application resembling a linux console.With PCchat you can use your PC's functions much easier and faster than before by talking to your PC using a natural language as if your PC would be a real person.Due to this concept this application is useful for both PC novices and advanced Windows users.
> 
> ...


link *www.softpedia.com/progDownload/PCchat-Download-21142.html

WINdie



> WINdie is the most simple and efficient little program that shuts down your PC at a specified time,even if you have unsaved files.
> 
> (On Xp,2000,NT the shutdown is almost instantly!)


link:*www.rovatronick.onestop.net/WINdie.exe


----------



## Softix (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you thank you. This is the first time I'm coming to this forum and read this thread. I'm downloading the software you are giving away today and I hope you can add more in the next days.


----------



## axxo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Giveaway of the Day - Mad Cars*


Try a commercial combat of extremes!
 Mad Cars is not a simple race. It’s a way to snatch out a small picture of unpredictable future.
 How is your car going to look like after WW III? What is going to happen with the famous races? Who is going to set the rules? 
 Earn your wealth on what you can do best, whether it’s insane driving, mad fighting or sneaky protectiveness. 



*game.giveawayoftheday.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/01/madcars.jpg


Download Mad Cars now


----------



## hullap (Feb 4, 2008)

*Giveaway of the Day - MagicTweak*

MagicTweak is a special program designed to optimize and personalize Microsoft Windows. It provides one-stop, instant access to a variety of Windows settings that can be altered for a friendlier Windows environment. This unique software makes it easy to tweak hundreds of hidden settings in Windows Vista/2003/XP/2000/Me/98, so there is no longer any need to dig through the registry looking for that specific setting (from the Start Menu, Desktop, Internet Explorer, System Icon to System Security) that just doesn’t seem to be there.
 With the ability to customize almost any aspect of Windows, you can become a Windows expert*(VISHAL GUPTA)* instantly!
*www.giveawayoftheday.com/magictweak/


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 20, 2008)

*Acala DVD Ripper Professional*

I have seen many users/members of this forum asking help rips your DVD movies to avi, mpeg, mp4, wmv, 3gp etc etc formats, so todays giveaway is good for them... 

Acala DVD Ripper Professional

Discription about the s/w:-

*Acala DVD Ripper Professional is an easy to use program which rips your DVD movies to avi, mpeg, mp4, wmv, 3gp formats. With Acala DVD Ripper Professional, you will be able to copy your favorite DVD movies to your hard disk.* 

*www.giveawayoftheday.com/img/button_proceed.gif

*Hurry before train left the platform*; I mean to say time for downloading over...

*19 hours 50 minutes* and going down...

Hurry......!!!!


----------



## hullap (Feb 20, 2008)

*Giveaway of the Day - ArconToys*


This is an Arkanoid-style game with 3D accelerated graphics and dynamic lighting.
 It includes teleporters, pinball bumpers, creatures that glide across the screen and colorful backgrounds. Collect powerups like fast ball, multi-ball, rockets, bullets and protective barriers. 
 A bumper rains powerups when it’s hit, and the board tilts and bobbles depending on the paddle’s position.


*game.giveawayoftheday.com/arcontoys/


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 21, 2008)

I want to ask someting can we create a script that giveawayoftheday.com uses i.e. *19 hours 50 minutes and going down*....???

I mean to say to use that in this thread.


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 23, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> I want to ask someting can we create a script that giveawayoftheday.com uses i.e.19 hours 50 minutes and going down....???
> 
> I mean to say to use that in this thread.


Not possible until admin allows HTML and javascript. I don't know but the image may be directly fetched.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 28, 2008)

^^ thanks made the request for enabling JS and HTML in forum here ..!!!


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 1, 2008)

seems like this thread does not gets updated regularly
anyways todays update :
Search GT is a fast file search add-on for Windows. It allows you to find pictures, music, documents and other files instantly. The program is completely integrated into Windows Explorer and looks very similar to Windows native File Search tool, so you already know how to use it!     				   					*www.giveawayoftheday.com/img/button_proceed.gif​


----------



## vaibhavtek (Mar 2, 2008)

Harry Potter said:
			
		

> seems like this thread does not gets updated regularly


 
I m the only one who update this thread sometimes.


OMG I missed tommorow s/w i need that.

O no.
WinWatermark


----------



## champ_rock (Mar 2, 2008)

any way to have a RSS feed for this website?


----------



## hullap (Mar 2, 2008)

they have RSS feed.
just press the feed icon if u hav FF


----------



## vaibhavtek (Mar 3, 2008)

*Image Compressor 2008 Pro*

Image Compressor 2008 Pro

The New Image Compressor 2008 is a perfect choice for digital photography enthusiasts. It’s armed with complete image viewer, screen capture, photo retouch and of course image compression tools.

*www.giveawayoftheday.com/img/button_proceed.gif

Active Giveaway time left: *19 hours 15 minutes* 

Going down hurry.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 4, 2008)

iSpring Pro is a PowerPoint to Flash converter which creates web friendly Flash movies from your PowerPoint content keeping its original appearance accurately. Being converted to Flash your presentation can be viewed in any browser on any computer. iSpring Pro allows you to publish your presentation on SlideBoom portal where it will be available for thousands of viewers. You can also publish your presentation to your web site, blog, or send via e-mail.
*www.giveawayoftheday.com/img/button_proceed.gif​


----------



## tech_devil (Mar 8, 2008)

*Easeus Deleted File Recovery:-*

EASEUS Deleted File Recovery is a fast and smart data recovery solution designed to recover deleted files from all types of media such as Hard Disk Drives, Floppy Drives, Smart Media, Compact Flash, Memory Sticks, and other types of removable media.

*www.giveawayoftheday.com/img/button_proceed.gif


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 8, 2008)

^^


> This software was available as a giveaway on March 7, 2008, this giveaway is not available any more. You can download the trial version of this software at *www.easeus-deletedrecov....



This is what I see on the page given in link


----------



## casanova (Mar 8, 2008)

Ya, it was available till 1.30pm. Todays giveaway is HidePhotos

Indian Window end at 1.30pm Will have to check if it goes to 12.30pm after DST comes into effect.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 6, 2008)

Giveaway of the Day - *RESTrick Control Panel*

RESTrick is a specially designed utility allowing quickly setup many Windows settings and restrictions. The program gives you access to configure visibility of disks in Explorer, icons on your desktop, booting and auto-logon options, miscellaneous restrictions of the environment and possibility to deny run of certain applications, and others options you can’t reach using default Windows tools.

download
*www.giveawayoftheday.com/restrick-control-panel/

_Active Giveaway time left: *2 hours* _


----------



## Ecko (Oct 31, 2008)

$50 Software
*www.giveawayoftheday.com/winutilities/
Enjoy


----------

